# Unrealircd..was working but..

## wolf3d

hello.. i had to format my gentoo box (motherboard change)

I have an issue.. the previous install had unrealircd working fine..

but now...if i do cat /var/log/unrealircd/ircd.log

```
 

[Sun Dec  4 16:35:41 2005] - Cannot open stream socket() 127.0.0.1[]:Address family not supported by protocol
```

and irssi responds with

```
16:55 -!- Irssi: Looking up localhost

16:55 -!- Irssi: Connecting to localhost [127.0.0.1] port 6667

16:55 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server localhost port 6667 [Connection refused]

```

what am I missing?

any help appreciated

best regards

----------

## cokey

eek, looks like a firewall problem. Check your router and iptables

----------

## c4

also check the unrealircds config.. and look for these things:

```
## Info for this server

me      { name "server_domian_name.com"; info "what I call my server"; };

allow { ip *@*; hostname *@*; class clients; maxperip 5; };

listen  *:6667

{ options { clientsonly; }; };
```

I took a quick glance at some of my servers, and masked the names above.. but make sure that the server is listening to the port you want to connect to, and that unrealircd allows clients to connect to that port. The default files should allow this, but it's good to verify anyway.

----------

## wolf3d

the problem is i do all the testing with localhost... so i don't need to check firewall and router

----------

